# Dovii Tank?



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Has anyone ever raised a wolf cichlid (dovii)? I see most sites recommend a minimum tank size of 75g, but would a 50g long tank be ok if it was kept alone?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

P. dovii get 2' long. Rule of thumb is that an aquarium needs to be twice as wide and five times as long as the fish. So an adult "wolf" needs a tank at least 4' wide and 10' long. In my opinion, an adult dovii is not a good candidate for a home aquarium. Obviously, some people will disagree.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Youre probably right. i dont want the fish to be miserable and confined. ive just been an admirer of that fish since i discovered it and thought since i was coming into a 50g i would explore my options.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah, it is a cool fish. It would be OK for a while in a 50, if you had a plan for later? Lots of nice cichlids out there. What about the wolf appeals to you, maybe we could think of something smaller???


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Im actually getting the 50 for my pair of Jack D's to be transplanted to. theyre in a 30g right now, but theyre just babes. I was just letting my mind wander about the possibilities with a bigger tank. I guess i'll stick with my original plan. 

I just respect the Dovii's aggressive nature and natural appeal. I guess thats the same reason i have my Jacks, too. Theyre simply impressive creatures.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Torpedo said:


> I just respect the Dovii's aggressive nature and natural appeal.


I know what you mean!!!! Part of the "natural appeal" is, of course the size, but beyond that, there are lots of small cichlids that are just as aggressive with just as much personality. Plus, with small cichlids, you can have several. The interaction between individuals is the really interesting part of keeping cichlids. Think of a 50 gal. tank with a couple of dozen of an apistogramma species or several Tanganyikan " shell dwellers" . I guarantee you would spend more time sitting in front of your tank, than with a wolf.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

thats actually the kind of thing im thinking for my 30g once the Jacks move out. 

maybe some c-o-c-katoos???


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Ive never seen one in a home tank before - Im guessing because they grow so large.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Georgia Peach said:


> Ive never seen one in a home tank before...


Thats another thing thats appealing to me about them... its not something you can walk in a Petsmart and see swimming around.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Torpedo said:


> Thats another thing thats appealing to me about them... its not something you can walk in a Petsmart and see swimming around.


yeah, its definately nice to have something that you dont see at every corner.. If you get one you will have to let me come over and see it! LOL


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Sure thing! but i doubt i will. 

Ive got a drained pool in the backyard... maybe i could fill that up and put him in there??? --just kidding.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Torpedo said:


> Sure thing! but i doubt i will.
> 
> Ive got a drained pool in the backyard... maybe i could fill that up and put him in there??? --just kidding.


LMAO - that would certainly be big enough! LOL


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Indeed, I wish petsmart didn't sell tank busters... but they do. Irridescent sharks, Pacus, Albino Channel Catfish... the list goes on... but that cichlid would definately be a conversation piece!


----------

